# Music shops in Sharjah/Ajman/Dubai



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like to learn how to play a violin and idk anything about it or how to buy one. My budget for buying a violin is AED 600. Can anyone suggest music shops in sharjah, dubai or ajman where I can find a good beginner violin in this price range, even a used one or on a rental basis? Please help me out!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i would think it would cost you way more than 600dhs. cant say for shops northern emirates but there is a shop in ibn battuta mall.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you could try this place Brooklyn Melodies Music Center | Dubai Leading Music Educational Center - and they have several locations.

also check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com in the for sale sections as you may get lucky there.

also, not sure how you plan to learn but perhaps you could find an instructor who will include the use of a violin with the lessons while you get started?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a whole line of music stores in Deira, near the fish round about. I found my satriani plug in amp there after searching around quite a few malls without luck. They also had a cheaper version but not what I was looking for so I'm sure you might find something in your range at one of them. It's nice to be able to walk into stores right next to one another.


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

there is a shop in Uptown Mirdiff and in the Arabian Ranches Dubai


----------

